# Greetings from Iowa!



## SSembach08 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all! My name is Susan I'm from a small town in NW Iowa. My husband got me into archery about 3 years ago and we've been loving it since. I'm finally a member here and don't have to use his account anymore! I shoot a Mathews Icon and LOVE that bow! It's smooth and quiet, and now that we have it adjusted right, I'm ready for trouble-maybe! Have fun shootin' all!! (Oh, and a big GOOD LUCK to all those we know in Vegas!)


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

:welcome:to AT from Maine.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

BIG :welcome:


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

welcome to AT from SC....



how did your husband "get you into archery?" i'd love to get my wife interested....


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT !!! Hopefully it will warm up here soon so we can get outside !!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Susan. Have fun here.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

hey I'm just down the road a bit (in Orange city) - welcome !!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## SSembach08 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Hi, thanks for the warm welcome!*

He 'got me into archery' by stickin' a bow in my hands. I always had an interest in the sport and he shot when he was a kid. So, it kinda worked out. A friend of our is trying to get his wife into it and she's a 'girly-girl' she shows NO interest. If your wife shows interest-start her out with a used bow, nothing spendy, and if she gets good and wants to keep going-move her up. And if not, well, then you know and you aren't out a lot. Maybe take her to a shoot where you know other women will be competeing and get her involved in conversation with one of them. Maybe a friendship ensues and you might have a new shooting partner-your wife-of course Hope that's of help, it's the best advise I can offer,


----------



## SSembach08 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks all for the welcome!


----------

